# 5 months to go



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,
Me again,
5 months until we come back to the sol,
Any resturaunts that we can check out,
Any favorites that you folks would like to recommend,
Malaga area,fuengirola/mijas/calahonda etc etc...
Any no goes,your thoughts...
Cheers all,
Lee x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well Malaga boasts a new big shopping mall at "Plaza Mayor" next to Ikea and the airport. You have the old one which is full of restaurants, cinemas, activities etc which is great for eating out and wandering around and now opposite is a great big clothes shopping mall with all the favourites, C&A, Zara, etc I can spend hours there !!!. As for single restaurants, well my favourite is a little place on the Alhaurin de la Torre - El Grande road called "Albertross". But I guess I'm a bit too inland to reccomend. You need Steve Hall, he lives that way I think

There's an Iceland/Waitrose in Miramar Fuengirola which is good and of course theres a big indoor shopping centre there too - with a rather nice donut shop!!!!!, but to be honest, we're still doing most of our eating out etc nearer home

Jo x


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks jojo,
Sounds like its really changed since we were there last,cant wait to check Plaza Mayor out,
what was that you said,clothes shopping mall,i'm there already lol,
Is Dunnes still about,used to do my food shopping there,also used to go to iceland on the mijas road,did they move to miramar or is that one still there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Thanks jojo,
> Sounds like its really changed since we were there last,cant wait to check Plaza Mayor out,
> what was that you said,clothes shopping mall,i'm there already lol,
> Is Dunnes still about,used to do my food shopping there,also used to go to iceland on the mijas road,did they move to miramar or is that one still there?



Dunnes is still there, Iceland moved and is bigger and combined with Waitrose, its just passed Dunnes on the same industrial estate. You'll love the indoor Mirama, thats full of clothes shops too. 

I dont know how much its changed since you were last here, I've only been here a year, but the Spanish crack on with things once they get started!! So I guess you'll see some changes

jo x


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dunnes is still there, Iceland moved and is bigger and combined with Waitrose, its just passed Dunnes on the same industrial estate. You'll love the indoor Mirama, thats full of clothes shops too.
> 
> I dont know how much its changed since you were last here, I've only been here a year, but the Spanish crack on with things once they get started!! So I guess you'll see some changes
> 
> jo x


Excellent!
Sorry,i know this sounds really silly but my OH is beside himself about the milk lol,

We could'nt get anything that tasted like good old english milk when we lived in spain & he wants to know what is the best one to get,or does waitrose sell the good stuff,or is it just the same as before,

He cracks me up,there i am worrying about the state of the economy & all he cares about is his bloody cows milk! lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We dont drink a lot of milk, I certainly dont, but I buy it for the kids and in some Mercadonas they do "proper" milk in the chiller cabinet, the same in Carrefour and yes, if memory serves they do in Iceland, although i havent bought it there. I know my son wont touch the UHT stuff - men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> We dont drink a lot of milk, I certainly dont, but I buy it for the kids and in some Mercadonas they do "proper" milk in the chiller cabinet, the same in Carrefour and yes, if memory serves they do in Iceland, although i havent bought it there. I know my son wont touch the UHT stuff - men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo


Cheers Jojo,
He will be pleased,
He might stop going on about it now,bless him!


----------



## AfroSaxon (Jan 23, 2009)

*Gutted!*

Five months to go....we have about five years to go 

Good luck and in the meantime, we'll be jealous as hell!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

AfroSaxon said:


> Five months to go....we have about five years to go
> 
> Good luck and in the meantime, we'll be jealous as hell!


Thanks,
Where abouts are you headed,& why so long to wait?


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Bistro in Calle Palangreros, Fuengirola (cosy and good food) and Shaffee's (Indian and I've probably spelt it wrong!) which is in a narrow street behind The Old London Bar on the Paseo in Fuengirola - in fact the bar and restaurant are the same owner. Oh, and El Potro is lovely for Sunday Lunch which is served till about 9pm - it's a carvery and excellent, Urbanizacion Sierrazuela, on edge of Fuengirola towards Mijas. As you can see, I haven't ventured far yet!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> I like Bistro in Calle Palangreros, Fuengirola (cosy and good food) and Shaffee's (Indian and I've probably spelt it wrong!) which is in a narrow street behind The Old London Bar on the Paseo in Fuengirola - in fact the bar and restaurant are the same owner. Oh, and El Potro is lovely for Sunday Lunch which is served till about 9pm - it's a carvery and excellent, Urbanizacion Sierrazuela, on edge of Fuengirola towards Mijas. As you can see, I haven't ventured far yet!


Thanks very much,i will definatley check them out,cant wait!


----------



## AfroSaxon (Jan 23, 2009)

lshilleto said:


> Thanks,
> Where abouts are you headed,& why so long to wait?


We're hoping to move to Andalucia eventually...just trying to narrow it down at the moment. A few more visits further inland is what we need to do.

For us, five years is realistic if we want any chance of settling and are saving like mad to ensure we have enough money to start a business. It seems like a long way away...is a long way away but hopefully the economy will be in recovery by that time. Until then, we'll settle for a few investigative short breaks every year and keep our nights out to a minimum.

We'll be like you one day...all excited and stuff. In fact, if we had five months to go, we'd already be living out of boxes


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

AfroSaxon said:


> We're hoping to move to Andalucia eventually...just trying to narrow it down at the moment. A few more visits further inland is what we need to do.
> 
> For us, five years is realistic if we want any chance of settling and are saving like mad to ensure we have enough money to start a business. It seems like a long way away...is a long way away but hopefully the economy will be in recovery by that time. Until then, we'll settle for a few investigative short breaks every year and keep our nights out to a minimum.
> 
> We'll be like you one day...all excited and stuff. In fact, if we had five months to go, we'd already be living out of boxes


Yeah we are living out of boxes at the mo lol,

You are very sensible & doing the right thing by waiting,
We decided over a year ago to make the move back(we lived in fuengirola in 2000) & things were'nt as bad then,just our bloody luck,our timing is a bit crappy but if we can make it work now when things are rough,then hopefully we will be laughing when things pick up,& they will pick up eventually so we are just going to bite the bullet & see what happens,
Kind regards 
Lee


----------



## AfroSaxon (Jan 23, 2009)

lshilleto said:


> Yeah we are living out of boxes at the mo lol,
> 
> You are very sensible & doing the right thing by waiting,
> We decided over a year ago to make the move back(we lived in fuengirola in 2000) & things were'nt as bad then,just our bloody luck,our timing is a bit crappy but if we can make it work now when things are rough,then hopefully we will be laughing when things pick up,& they will pick up eventually so we are just going to bite the bullet & see what happens,
> ...


Thanks very much. Yes, it's a long time but in all honesty, once we're in Spain, I doubt whether we'll ever want to return to the UK. At least you have the experience to know what to expect and how to make it work.

Like a lot of people we're just fed up of the 14 hours per day speedy gonzalez working life...we're like worker ants scurrying around...it's time to slow the pace down and take life in rather than it wooshing past us. Both of our families feel the same and are 100% behind us. If it works out, we foresee a wee exodus of our sisters and mom's following us.

The best of luck to you with your big move guys...we'll try not to be haters


----------



## GVW (Jan 30, 2009)

Try Tipi Tapa in Fuengirola or El Embarcadero just off the N340 near Torrequebrada


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

GVW said:


> Try Tipi Tapa in Fuengirola or El Embarcadero just off the N340 near Torrequebrada


Excellent,thanks.


----------

